# Storm Shield Alternatives?



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, i'm looking for some better storm shields for a unit of Terminators im working on, the current things just look too small for the protection they give for me. Anyone know any good companies that make some good looking shields? Scibor was one of the ones I was considering but his big shields are in the 28 - 31mm region, and i'm not sure if they'd be too big for terminators. Any suggestions?


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Chapterhouse studios!

Link: http://chapterhousestudios.com/webshop/component/virtuemart/?page=shop.browse&category_id=24


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

"Storm Combat Space Tech Shield for Wolves?" Really CH? Really T_T


----------

